# Noma/Murray Belt Help



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

I've got a NOMA model F2794010 that I need to replace the Auger and Drive belts. I can't find any manuals or parts diagram for this 9/27 machine. I did read on one of the boards that a Craftsman model 536.886480 looked similar.....

I can always take the belts to NAPA and match them up, yet I'd prefer to get the belt numbers. Anyone have any clues to match up a NOMA model number with a Murray number?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

The Sears web site has your machine parts list here-

CRAFTSMAN OWNER'S MANUAL-SNOW BLOWER Parts | Model 536886480 | Sears PartsDirect

Drive belt #57 is P/N 579932 (3/8 x 33.100)

Auger belt #63 is P/N 585416 (1/2 x 38.375)

This link shows the belt sizes-

Murray Snow Blower Belts

I hope this helps.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Here's another schematic confirming Grunt's part numbers:
- list# - PartsAndService - View Illustrated Parts Catalogues - ipl.cgi.v305 1 -


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks Guys! I'll go to work getting this machine back in working order.


----------

